

Duncan Bannatyne drops £50k reward for 'breaking arms' of blackmailer - ColinWright
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/aug/02/dragons-den-blackmail-threats-twitter

======
ColinWright
This is the item from <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2836987> hitting
the mainstream press.

I was unsure whether to submit this, as it doesn't really add anything new,
but it is, as I say, in the mainstream press, and it does add the issue of
threats being made openly on social media such as Twitter.

